# My 100g Planted Discus tank



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I came across this old pic and thought I would share. I have a reef tank now but if I had room would love to set another tank up something like this.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Very nice tank.
-


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

It looked glorious...


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, 

I added Rasbora's and Cardinal tetras that were always breading with lots of little ones that survived and grew up to adults. The Discus bread but none of the fry lasted past a week in the tank. I used RO water and the PH was about 6.9.

I had to trim the plants every couple weeks taking buckets full of Vals out and cutting back the large sword leaves or they would over take everything. 

Lighting was 6 VHO bulbs on icecap ballasts as that was before the better lighting options today. CO2 but nothing fancy just homemade yeast reactor in pop bottles until got tired of changing them out so often then bought a Co2 bottle and fine tune regulator with about 1 bubble per second. 

The o2 that came off the leaves every day was amazing to see. 

Sub straight was just plain gravel with a few dozen of those clay triangle things. After a few years I had to clear areas at a time and really vacuum the gravel deep to clean all the debris build up.


----------

